# Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?



## moonrail (18. März 2008)

*Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Hi,
ich habe vor, die Chipsatzkühler des P5N-T zu wechseln, da mir das Mainboard viel zu heiß wird.

Temperaturen auf dem Kühler (nachgemessen):

Prime95 10min. (keine Spannungserhöhung, außer Vcore und RAM Voltage)
Northbridge: 84°C
Southbridge: 86°

Idle (keine Spannungserhöhung, außer Vcore und RAM Voltage)
Northbridge: 83°
Southbidge: 82°

Ich dachte an den Thermalright HR-05 IFX für die NB und den Thermalright HR-05 SLI/IFX für die SB.
Nun stellen sich mir gleich fünf Fragen:
1. Benötige ich noch weitere Kühler  um die Passivkühler, die mit der Heatpipe verbunden sind, zu ersetzen (im angehängten Bild mit Pfeilen gekennzeichnet)?
2. Werden sich die Temperaturen denn verbessern?
3. Kann ich diese Kühler überhaupt verbauen, bzw. passen sie auch auf den 780i Chipsatz?
4. Benötige ich spezielle Wärmeleitpaste, oder kann ich die Arctic Céramique nehmen?
5. Wenn der Southbridge Kühler nicht passt (eventuell wegen SATA-Anschlüssen), könnte ich den für die Northbridge ebenfalls dort draufsetzen?
Als CPU-Kühler wird dazu ein IFX-14 eingebaut.


----------



## Malkav85 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*



moonrail schrieb:


> Ich dachte an den Thermalright HR-05 IFX für die NB und den Thermalright HR-05 SLI/IFX für die SB.
> Nun stellen sich mir gleich fünf Fragen:
> 1. Benötige ich noch weitere Kühler um die Passivkühler, die mit der Heatpipe verbunden sind, zu ersetzen (im angehängten Bild mit Pfeilen gekennzeichnet)?
> 2. Werden sich die Temperaturen denn verbessern?
> ...


 
Hatte dies auch mal vorgehabt  War leider wegen Vista nicht möglich 

Mein Tagebuch

Zu deinen Punkten:
1.) Wäre praktisch die MOSFETs mitzukühlen. Empfehle dir wie in meinem Tagebuch beschrieben die HR 09 U Type
2.) Ganz klar "JA!" Die Northbridge solltest du zur Vorsicht aktiv kühlen und einen Lüfter an die HR 05 SLI IFX setzen 
3.) Logisch  Ist zwar ein bisschen Sysiphusarbeit, aber es klappt.
4.) Spezielle nicht, aber die Thermalrightpaste würde ich nicht verwenden. Lieber deine angesprochene AC Ceramique oder am besten die AC silver 5
5.) Würde für North- und Southbridge zum HR 05 SLI greifen, da es passieren kann, das der TR 14 IFX zuviel Platz weg nimmt.

Ganz wichtig. Du brauchst noch einen Kühler für den Crosschip links neben der Northbridge. Dafür kanns du aber den HR 05 IFX nehmen


----------



## moonrail (18. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Danke MalkavianChild85 für die Antwort.  Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die ganzen Kühler passen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Thermalright HR-05 SLI/IFX
2. Thermalright HR-05 IFX
3. Da bin ich mir nicht sicher, waren die Mosfet Kühler hierfür gedacht? Falls ja: Thermalright HR-09U Type 2
4. Thermalright HR-07 L
5. Thermalright HR-07 H

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich zwischen den beiden 9600GTs noch Platz für den TR SLI/IFX habe, ob der gleiche Kühler auf die NB neben IFX-14 und TR IFX passt. Könnte ich nicht sonst einfach bei der SB zum TR IFX greifen? Der würde ja passen...

Bitte helft mir


----------



## Malkav85 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Evtl die Nr.2 gegen nen Zalman NB kühler tauschen, dann passt es bestimmt. Bei der SB brauchst du auf jeden Fall den HR 05 SLI  Bei der NB würd ich auch den SLI nehmen.

Ansonsten stimmt alles, wie du es angezeichnet hast


----------



## moonrail (18. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Ja gut... Wenn der IFX auch auf die NB passt (wegen IFX-14) tausche ich den einfach mit dem SLI aus, dann passt es eher... aber der IFX-14 könnte immense Platzprobleme hervorrufen, naja ich guck dann mal, wenns nicht pastt habe ich Pech gehabt


----------



## Malkav85 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Deshalb ja der SLI statt dem IFX, weil der IFX 14 so voluminös ist und somit der NB IFX evtl. im Weg sein könnte. Also lieber 2x den SLI kaufen, um nicht später unvollendet dazustehen und sich im nachhinein noch den SLI kaufen zu müssen


----------



## riedochs (18. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Meinst du nicht das es mit den ganzen Kühlern etwas übertrieben ist?


----------



## moonrail (18. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Nein eigentlich nicht 
Na gut, ich gebs zu, ich möchte ja auch, dass es was her macht 
Aber über 80° im Idle sind schon eine solche Überlegung wert, meinst du nicht?

Edit: Weiß jemand, ob das eher passen würde mit einem der beiden Kühler und welcher besser wäre?
Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme
Thermalright HR-01 Plus

Als Lüfter würde ein Scythe S-Flex SFF21F herhalten. Denn um einem Platzproblem zu entgehen verzichte ich lieber auf den IFX-14.
Und ich möchte mich vom Xigmatek HDT-S1283 verabschieden, weil er manchmal klappert (läuft immer auf voller Drehzahl).

Dann würde der Thermalright HR-05 IFX auf die NB kommen. Nur welcher Kühler wäre dann für den Crosschip (richtig?) neben der NB?


----------



## Malkav85 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Auf dem Crosschip nen Zalman. 

Der Ultra 120 extreme ist besser als der HR 01. 

@Riedochs: Ich habs auch gemacht. Wollte das gleiche MB verwenden, aber ging nicht. Hab mir deshalb das ASUS P5E geholt und dort die Kühler gegen Thermalright ausgetauscht...die Temps haben sich um die Hälfte (!!!) reduziert


----------



## moonrail (18. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Ist schon klar, dass der Ultra 120 besser ist, nur meinte ich, ob denn neben den noch ein TR IFX passen würde.  Sonst nehme ich den HR-01, da er mir vom Aussehen besser gefällt und genug Platz lässt.

Welcher der beiden Zalman wäre am besten geeignet?
1. Zalman ZM NBF47
2. Zalman ZM NB-47J


----------



## Malkav85 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*



moonrail schrieb:


> Welcher der beiden Zalman wäre am besten geeignet?
> 1. Zalman ZM NBF47
> 2. Zalman ZM NB-47J


 
der untere  nimmt nicht so viel Platz weg und kühlt genauso gut.


----------



## moonrail (18. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

In Ordnung, ich danke dir für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Malkav85 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Gern geschehen


----------



## sockednc (20. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Der IFX-14 passt auf dem Board nur ohne Backplatekühler.


----------



## Malkav85 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Jup. Die Kupferplatte auf der Rückseite musst du abschrauben um die Rückenplatte (Backplate) des Thermalright Ultra 120 extreme verwenden zu können  Ist aber sehr leicht zu handhaben


----------



## moonrail (20. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Danke für die Info. Ich nehme den HR-01 Plus und dazu den IFX 10, da muss ich aber auch die Backplate abschrauben, oder? Bringt das denn Nachteile?

Den HR-01 Plus nehme ich, damit ich keine Kollision mit dem HR-05 IFX habe, was bei dem Ultra 120 Extremewohl der Fall wäre.


----------



## Malkav85 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Der IFX 10 ist in meinen Augen komplett überflüssig. Aber du müsstest so oder so die Backplate entfernen, da der HR 01 meines Wissens nach auch über eine eigene Backplate verfügt


----------



## y33H@ (20. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

*@ moonrail*

Ich habe soeben eine HR-01 Plus samt HR-05 auf mein Board gepackt und habe - wie geplant/gewünscht - noch rund 3cm Platz dazwischen gehabt, um einen Richtung Deckel blasenden Blacknoise XL1 zu montieren. Mit einem HR-05 IFX wird das nicht klappen, auch nicht mit dessen SLI Version, es sein denn bei dir sind die NB und der CPU-Sockel weiter auseinander.

Ich bringe meinen Ninja fort, dann mache ich ohnehin Pics 

cYa


----------



## moonrail (20. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

@ y33h@

Ich wollte den CPU-Kühler ohnehin nach hinten blasen lassen, oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?
Den IFX-10 lasse ich bleiben, da er mir nun ebenfalls überflüssig erscheint, nach dem, was ich gelesen habe.
Aber ein weiteres Problem ist mir aufgefallen: Der wenige Platz zwischen meinen GraKas. Da ist nur 6,2 cm Luft zwischen den Beiden, der HR-05 SLI und der HR-05 SLI/IFX sind aber 6,25 breit, was soll ich tun??? (hört sich richtig noob-mäßig an, ich weiß; na gut: Ich bin ein Noob )
Damit ihr seht, wie eng es ist, verweise ich auf meinen älteren Post aus einem anderen Thread.


----------



## y33H@ (20. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Du kannst den HR-05 (IFX) schräg längs zwischen die beiden 9600 packen. Wenn du einen HR-01 Plus nimmst, wirds Blasrichtung Heck wohl eng bis zu eng, einzig ein gebogener HR-05 SLI würde dann evt. noch passen, so sehe ich das.

cYa


----------



## moonrail (20. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Du meinst einen HR-05 IFX oder einen HR-05 SLI/IFX?
Aber der Erstgenannte ist doch gar nicht für die SB, sondern nur für die NB, oder nicht? MalkavianChild85 schrieb ja: ,,Bei der SB brauchst du auf jeden Fall den HR 05 SLI", deshalb...
Das mit dem HR-01 Plus habe ich jetzt verstanden, welcher Kühler wäre denn noch eine Alternative? Der TR Ultra 120 extreme ist ja noch breiter, dasselbe beim IFX-14. Als Lüfter würde ich dann einen Scythe S-Flex SFF21F (1600rpm) drauf machen.


----------



## y33H@ (20. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Ich wundere mich, warum _MalkavianChild85_ die SLI-Version zwischen die beiden GraKas packen will ... _imo_ ist da ein mittig sitzender, schräg gedrehter HR-05 non-IFX am sinnigsten. Ein alternativer CPU-Kühler wäre etwas schmales a la Xigmatek, wobei ich wie gesagt ein HR-05 SLI non-IFX mit einem HR-01 Plus passen sollte.

cYa


----------



## moonrail (20. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Verzeihe mir, aber ich weiß überhaupt nicht, welche Kühler du jetzt gerade meinst... 
Den Xigmatek (falls du den HDT-S1283 meinst) habe ich ja, er klappert aber manchmal und ist mir zu laut; in der PCGH (12/2007; S.58/58) steht, dass der HR-01 Plus 110mm breit ist,der HDT-S1283 aber 120mm, würde da der HR-01 Plus nicht sogar eher passen?!?


----------



## y33H@ (20. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Ich meine einen schmalen Xigametek also eher nen 92er 

cYa


----------



## moonrail (20. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Ok, aber welche chipsatzkühler meintest du jetzt für welchen Chip???


----------



## y33H@ (20. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

HR-05 für SB und HR-05 SLI für die NB - jeweils die non-IFX-Version.

cYa


----------



## moonrail (20. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Öhm... ich finde außer dem HR-05 SLI (müsste er sein, der Form wegen) keinen ohne IFX (ebay zählt nicht). Kann ich nicht für die SB auch den IFX nehmen? Was ist bei dem denn der Nachteil, außer, dass der ein bisschen länger (?) ist?


----------



## y33H@ (20. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Der IFX ist halt gesamt etwas voluminöser. Es gibt natürlich einen HR-05 
*Hier mein Review* allerdings scheint er nicht mehr lieferbar zu sein --> Foren/Ebay.

cYa


----------



## moonrail (20. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Ich habe mal nachgemessen, und sowohl der HR-05 SLI als auch der HR-05 SLI/IFX würden nicht passen. Ich versuche jetzt mein Glück mit zwei HR-05 IFX und hoffe es passt, was es ja eigentlich müsste, da der HR-01 Plus 10mm schmaler als der Xigmatek ist und bei dem schon genug Platz vorhanden ist (natürlich muss da ja noch der Lüfter zugerechnet werden, also wieder 120mm)... 
Naja, wenn ich auf die Nase falle, warne ich euch 


Danke nochmals für die Hilfe


----------



## y33H@ (21. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Ich meine aber, ein HR-05/IFX sollte zwischen beiden GraKas passen - aber der ist eh overpowered für die Southbridge 

cYa


----------



## moonrail (21. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Jop so meinte ich das auch.  Der HR-05 SLI und der HR-05 SLI/IFX würden nur nicht auf die NB passen (Platzmäßig). Wie ich es jetzt vorhabe kann man im angehängten Bild sehen; ich denke mal, dass das die beste Lösung sein wird...


----------



## y33H@ (21. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Jupp, so habe ich es gemeint - wobei ich wie gesagt einen non-IFX für die Southbridge nehmen würde.

cYa


----------



## moonrail (21. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Jepp, wenn ich den Non-IFX irgendwo bekomme (Ebay mag ich nicht besonders) nehme ich den. Danke


----------



## Malkav85 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Den SLI musste ich für die NB verwenden, da sonst mein TR 120 im Weg wär *gg* 

Den 2ten HR 05 SLI hab ich mir dan auf die SB gebaut, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir nen CF System zu bauen.


----------



## moonrail (24. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

@ y33h@

Öhmm... Ich hätte da mal 'ne Frage. 

Laut deinem Review hast du nicht die Pushpins von Thermalright verwendet, sondern Schrauben und Muttern. Welche Schrauben hast du da genommen (M3?) und wie hast du das mit den ,,zwei Ringen aus Pappe" gemacht; ich meine, hast du die einfach zwischen Schraubkopf und MB gesetzt? Wird das MB nicht eigentlich zu heiß für die?

Wäre nett, wenn du mir meine Unwissenheit nehmen könntest...


----------



## y33H@ (24. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

*@ moonrail*

Ich habe M2-Feingewinde-Schrauben verwendet samt einer Feder zwischen HR-05-Schiene und Mutter. Die Pappringe stammen aus meiner Sammlung und isolieren auf der Rückseite die Schraubenköpfe vom Mainboard. Pappe/Papier brennt erst bei deutlich über 150° - wenn du das mit einem Mainboard schaffst, bist du mein Gott 

cYa


----------



## moonrail (24. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Hast du die Federn von den Pushpins genommen (sind die überhaupt abnehmbar?!?), oder waren die auch von woanders?


----------



## y33H@ (24. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Die Federn der Push-Pins haben ihren Namen nicht verdient ... ich habe deutlich stärkere genommen (Bauhaus).

cYa


----------



## moonrail (24. März 2008)

*AW: Chipsatzkühler für Asus P5N-T Deluxe?*

Jop, dann danke vielmals; denke, dass ich es auch so machen werde.


----------

